# High ranger 5fi-52ph1 hydraulic fluid



## spo307 (Jun 26, 2012)

i am buying a high ranger on an international chassis, I flew the boom from the lower controls, every thing worked great quick response, the pilot controls in the bucket were slow, someone borrowed this bucket truck, blew a hose and put in aw46 hydraulic oil, which does not flow fast enought through the diaphragm in the lower valves at where the small tubing connects. so now everything has to be drained and filter change, I was told that you can use atf, is this true? thanks


----------



## spo307 (Jun 26, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## DavdH (Jun 27, 2012)

I takes special non conductive fluid. Ours was texaco I think i know it was hard to find.


----------



## spo307 (Jun 27, 2012)

I will be useing it to side and roof, tree branches, no electrical work and no wires were the trees are. thanks


----------



## wheelloader123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Do Not!! put ATF into the system it does not have the appropriate additives package for the application. Use non conductive 10W (32) hydraulic oil. Shell Tellus T32 is an appropriate product. You can use Aeroshell 32 but it is not necessary.


----------



## spo307 (Jun 28, 2012)

so an aw ro 46 would not be good either


----------



## spo307 (Jun 28, 2012)

does it sound correct that with the base controls everything works great, but the bucket controls are real slow. I see the lever move from the bucket just real slow, there is no cavitation or unusual sounds, thanks, what is the hydraulic fluid capacity of the system? I DID NOT GET THE MANUALS YET, AND WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH FLUID TO REFILL


----------



## spo307 (Jul 23, 2012)

FYI, called terex they said they use military grade 5606 cost a zillion dollars, then I called " " who use to repair hirangers they said the replaced oem fluid at fluid change time with ATF read the msds sheet to me, also spoke with a retired mechanic for the city, they used atf also, never had problems, just though I would share


----------

